# Mickey Mouse Boots



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Just in case any one is looking for a pair, Coleman's Military Surplus has them on sale for 29.95 right now.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

creekcrawler said:


> Just in case any one is looking for a pair, Coleman's Military Surplus has them on sale for 29.95 right now.


Is that an online store or a local store?


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

They're online. Bought stuff from them before, no problems.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I have bought from them as well and no issues.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

They are $79.99 now


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

i paid $12.99 for a brand new pair with tags for my x they was small like a 5 or 6 at Tippecanoe ...... if you can get blacks or whites new or in good shape for under $100.00 it's a steal. i seen these boots in treebark camo made for Screaming Eagle archery of Montana owned by Paul Brunner at the time .Paul had a contract with them. they was a very cool looking boot ..


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Best boots ever.... Black or White... but the White Bunnies are warmer.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Okay, I gotta ask. What’s the deal with these boots? I’ve been hearing about them for a few years now, but don’t know anything about them other than people seem to really like them. And what’s the thing on the side?


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

That knob is an air vent - these were originally made for the Air Force. They needed to be able to "depressurize" the boot due to altitude changes. I don't really know how or what they're made of,
but they will keep your feet very warm and dry. I usually just wear one pair of socks with these and my toes stay toasty. They're magical.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

You can lightly add air to these after their on your foot, for a really comfortable fit to.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

How waterproof are these boots? Thinking about going to my local army surpluss an checkibg them out. 
I would want to use them for my fall/winter fishing and for ice fishing. Walking through alot of mud an high wet grass an fishing in the rain i hope there waterproof.....


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

totaly waterproof.I think they are real rubber.very well worth it imo


----------



## fiveeyes (Oct 16, 2013)

Mine are waterproof..they are all rubber..also, never saw a difference between black, or white


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

That air knob is so you can inflate with helium and walk on very thin ice. Hope this helps


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

white ones are rated way below 0 degrees and usually called arctic boots - black ones are rated a little below 0 degrees - we wore them a complete shift in the army and inside it gets warm so we opened the valve to cool down the feet - very water proof and durable -


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

All Thumbs said:


> white ones are rated way below 0 degrees and usually called arctic boots - black ones are rated a little below 0 degrees - we wore them a complete shift in the army and inside it gets warm so we opened the valve to cool down the feet - very water proof and durable -


 just curious, I have been wearing a black pair for years I love them for ice fishing, they have a lug on the back for cleats, they're great. But how does the letting air out of the bladder help you're feet cool down?


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

miked913 said:


> just curious, I have been wearing a black pair for years I love them for ice fishing, they have a lug on the back for cleats, they're great. But how does the letting air out of the bladder help you're feet cool down?


This is just my guess, so I could be wrong. But I’m guessing that the air that is pumped into the boot acts as an insulator, helping to keep your feet warm. Similar to an insulated coffee cup. Once you let the air out, that insulation is gone and your feet can cool down.


----------



## ERFishers (Dec 16, 2010)

Most likely. Spent days on the ice with temps below zero before the wind chill in black mickies and my feet were sweating all day. 
Like tinknocker said they are well worth the investment.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> Is that an online store or a local store?


https://www.sportsmansguide.com/productlist?k=mickey
The new ones are most trusted bought issued ones and they had cracks in them but SG took them back no issues


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Reel Thing said:


> https://www.sportsmansguide.com/productlist?k=mickey
> The new ones are most trusted bought issued ones and they had cracks in them but SG took them back no issues


http://www.bestworkbootsideas.com/reviews/mickey-mouse-combat-military-issue-boot/
good review on how they work


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

All Thumbs said:


> white ones are rated way below 0 degrees and usually called arctic boots - black ones are rated a little below 0 degrees - we wore them a complete shift in the army and inside it gets warm so we opened the valve to cool down the feet - very water proof and durable -


Bet they helped at the SEAD airfield...We only had the std. combat boots there...Pretty cold when you got stuck in the tower....


----------

